
Using CircleCI 2.0 with Elixir and Phoenix - foob
http://joeellis.la/using-circle-2-0-with-elixir/
======
nomoral
Just read CircleCi: CircleCi (specially 2.0) is an over engineered beast,
designed for vendor lock in and selling add-on features. That is my experience
working with it for over a year.

